# More treat problems identified. Again!



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...=petnl&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130201

You must be ever on guard. Personally I never feed this crap & always warning my clients as most seem attracted to the merchandising as planned. ](*,)


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

This type of stuff is one of the reasons I started feeding raw.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

if it comes from China, I don't get it


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerald Dunn said:


> if it comes from China, I don't get it


It stuns me that anyone does. The problems have been continuous and big, and have covered the food spectrum from baby formula to petfood.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...013/02/01/toxic-chicken-jerky-pet-treats.aspx





Antibiotics enter the murky mix. :evil:


----------

